# Something Shocked me today



## Onwardoutdoors (Mar 12, 2017)

Today I was doing some broadhead testing for turkey season to finally decide which head I was going to shoot for the thunder chickens this year. 

I had pretty well decided I was going to shoot the NAP Killzones because I had shot them before with much sucesess, But Just because I have a ton of them laying around I decided I would Test my 4 Blade 100 Grain muzzys. 

In the past muzzy have never failed but I could Never get them to fly well past 30, Today blew my mind!

The muzzys were hitting spot for spot at every Range I shot them at from 10-70yds. Granted This is the first year I am shooting 4 fletch arrows which probablly have something to do with it but the accuracy I had was amazing and completely caught me off guard.

The Killzones did disapoint me a bit when out past 50 I started to see vast velocity decreases due to the whistling from the venting on the head. At 70 Yards I was consistantly low about 12-14 Inches compared to fields points and the muzzys.

The set up I am shooting them out of is a Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34, Drawing 72lbs @ 31 inchs, Shooting a black eagle arrow Deep impacts with the outserts,Total weight 478 grains, Flying at 276Fps.

I will be doing more testing tomarrow but so far the muzzys will be what get flung at these thunder chickens this year. 

Has anyone else been surprised like this before?


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 12, 2017)

So your fixed blades with more surface area flew better than your mechanical heads with less surface area?  Yeah, that is surprising....


----------



## The Fever (Mar 13, 2017)

Onwardoutdoors said:


> Today I was doing some broadhead testing for turkey season to finally decide which head I was going to shoot for the thunder chickens this year.
> 
> I had pretty well decided I was going to shoot the NAP Killzones because I had shot them before with much sucesess, But Just because I have a ton of them laying around I decided I would Test my 4 Blade 100 Grain muzzys.
> 
> ...




You may need to test it again. The vent on the mechanical should not have a more adverse effect as three or four muzzy blades, or the cut outs on those blades.


----------



## markland (Mar 13, 2017)

Typically the biggest issue to shooting fixed blade heads other than poor tune is lack of fletching stability and using helical or even going to a 4 fletch can have a dramatic affect, especially when shooting small vanes.


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Mar 13, 2017)

I shot again today, with practically the same results. The muzzy flew better than the killzones sight wise but the killzones are extremely consistant. at 70 with field points I can typically shoot about a 4-5 inch group, with the muzzys I shot a 6-7 Inch group and the hit where I was aiming. The killzones shot a group of about 4-5 inch group but where 10-12 inches low and a touch right. 

With that being said the left and right on the killzones was probably me due to cold weather and just being flat out cold, But I think they do for sure shoot more consistantly than the muzzys. 

But my problem is here is that I dont really want to move my sight just because my broadheads are hitting low so that makes me want to shoot the muzzys cause They practically hit spot for spot with  my field points. 

To be fair, The killzones hit great out to about 50, then they start to tank hard in the velocity department. Wheather its due to the whistling of the head or something else I dont understand they are just flat out droping more than the muzzys. 

I have never had this happen before and I am Quiet puzzled by it. I have moved my rest to bring both field points and broadheads closer together grouping wise so I dont think its the bow. ( I am bit of a tuning freak when it comes to arrow flight ) Any other heads whether fixed or michanical I should try before I settle? I have been debating shuttle T locks and the rage hyperdermics. Any suggestions are greatly aperciated.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 13, 2017)

Onwardoutdoors said:


> Today I was doing some broadhead testing for turkey season to finally decide which head I was going to shoot for the thunder chickens this year.
> 
> I had pretty well decided I was going to shoot the NAP Killzones because I had shot them before with much sucesess, But Just because I have a ton of them laying around I decided I would Test my 4 Blade 100 Grain muzzys.
> 
> ...



By the name of your thread I thought you were frog hunting with them. Toady. It is no surprise to me. I get slammed every time I post on here about how good muzzys are. That all I shoot they haven't let me down yet.
It does make a difference with the arrow you match it with though. Some brands fly better than others and the threads line up better right out of the box.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 14, 2017)

So you tuned the flight with the rest.  I'd be curious to know what a bareshaft would do in the target at 20 yards.  Try that and report the results without touching anything.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 14, 2017)

Another head to try is an Exodus or a Ramcat. Either will probably fly as good or better than the others.


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Mar 14, 2017)

did more testing today, and with the same results. I actually had my muzzys shoot better after I played with the rest some more.

For Kris I did shoot a bare shaft at 20 and it didnt seem have any crazy readings, maybe just a touch nock right but that very well could have been me.

Currently The muzzys are shooting a 4-4.5  inch group at 70 with just a slight tweak on the ol hamskea, but I still want to test more due to the inhierent nature of fixed blades being less acruate once the archer makes a fundamental mistake.

I have read a good many things about schwacker heads flying well out to 100 ( not advocating a shot that far ) I really have enjoyed playing and tuning these heads as for I have actually learned a bit from just shear time on the range.

Does anyone have personal experience with the schwackers? I watched one of my clients shoot a bear at 80 with one so I know that kill Just fine, but I want to know if it is worth the investment intime and money to put these to the test like I have the killzones


----------



## jaymax (Mar 14, 2017)

*Muzzys*

Been killing with them for 25+ years. I've always been able to tune them to my arrows and bow with no issues. Sure you need have your bow tuned good and possibly shoot a good helical twist in your fletching but hard to beat the outcome of your hard work. They simply kill. Great penetration and cutting equals death. I just killed my 28th Longbeard with my Muzzys 2 weeks ago in South Florida. I'm shooting the new HB which is a 100 gr Hybrid head with a 2 5/8 cutting surface. They fly like darts as far as you want to shoot.  I also shoot a Hoyt Carbon Defiant.  I'd love to see you stick with Muzzy but you need to go with what you have the most confidence in. Shot placement is the other half of this equation.  Good luck!


----------



## kbuck1 (Mar 15, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> By the name of your thread I thought you were frog hunting with them. Toady. It is no surprise to me. I get slammed every time I post on here about how good muzzys are. That all I shoot they haven't let me down yet.
> It does make a difference with the arrow you match it with though. Some brands fly better than others and the threads line up better right out of the box.


What do you mean by the threads line up? The inserts? Blades dont need to line uo with the fletchings. Thats just a myth


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 15, 2017)

kbuck1 said:


> What do you mean by the threads line up? The inserts? Blades dont need to line uo with the fletchings. Thats just a myth



This is what I mean. If Your set up is exactly the same every time you will be more accurate.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 16, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> This is what I mean. If Your set up is exactly the same every time you will be more accurate.



This makes sense, if everything on each arrow is exactly the same with a good release and form, the result should be the same shot after shot, as long as the broadhead is the same. Had more watch'em drop kills with a Muzzy 4 blade than any other broadhead. I'm no expert just my experience, that Muzzy 4 blade is a killer for sure. That being said I shoot other heads also because it's what we bowhunters do.


----------



## kbuck1 (Mar 17, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> This is what I mean. If Your set up is exactly the same every time you will be more accurate.



Your original post said the threads line up better right out of the box on some brands. Arrows dont come with inserts installed already.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 18, 2017)

kbuck1 said:


> Your original post said the threads line up better right out of the box on some brands. Arrows dont come with inserts installed already.



Meaning not all arrows are manufactured exactly the same right out of the box. And to make sure they are tuned for your setup. I find the more consistent you are with your arrow setup the more accurate the shot. I only shoot carbon arrows and I always line up my broadheads to the fletching for consistency purposes. Lost in translation I guess? I was hoping the video would clear up what I was trying to say.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 18, 2017)

Shooting bears at 80 yards...wow!!!  Hmm...hope you get your broadheads flying well there bud...


----------



## Onwardoutdoors (Mar 18, 2017)

I HAVE SOLVED MY PROBLEM! 

I have settled on the NAP slingblade, It hits exactly spot for spot and I have not had any trouble with opening in flight or not deploying blades upon impact. This head has by far been the most accurate head I have shot through this bow. At 70yds My average group was 4.5- 5 inches. Thanks for all the recommendations and advice.

PS. the g5 havoc is the biggest waste of money I have ever spent on broadheads. Blades are some of the best I have seen but ferrules bend so easily its not worth the headache of tuning. after 3 shots in to my broad head target I bent 2 ferules. I also had problems with them opening in flight due to the rediculous steps you have to go through to get them to stay shut. I would not recomend this head unless you have hundreds of dollars to spend on broadheads because for three you will pay 45 to 50 depending where you get them.


----------

